# Driving from the UK to Cyprus



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

on the 20th Sept i will be driving my Merc Sprinter ' Moterhome ' over to Paphos ( I am a Photographer and it caters for 'on location' Studio/ Digi Lab needs ....and i miss it too much in Cyprus :-( )
After checking various shipping companys ..it seems the best way for me is to travel through Turkey - cross over and enter through Nicosia on a Visitors Pass .

Anyone done such a trip ? any advice ? is 10 days long enough ( though i have no real time limits ) , I could do with a relief driver if anyone is interested , especially on the last leg of the Journey !

Mike


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> on the 20th Sept i will be driving my Merc Sprinter ' Moterhome ' over to Paphos ( I am a Photographer and it caters for 'on location' Studio/ Digi Lab needs ....and i miss it too much in Cyprus :-( )
> After checking various shipping companys ..it seems the best way for me is to travel through Turkey - cross over and enter through Nicosia on a Visitors Pass .
> 
> Anyone done such a trip ? any advice ? is 10 days long enough ( though i have no real time limits ) , I could do with a relief driver if anyone is interested , especially on the last leg of the Journey !
> ...


Are you intending to settle in Cyprus once you get here or is it simply a holiday?
If you intend to stay you could have problems with coming through the Turkish part.


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Veronica - I spend each Winter in Cyprus and use it as my ' Med " base till April/ May so usually manage to confuse Customs enough to leave me in peace .....for some odd reason they never take up my offer of chatting on my mobile phone to my UK News Editors when i pass them my phone 

Mike


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> Thanks Veronica - I spend each Winter in Cyprus and use it as my ' Med " base till April/ May so usually manage to confuse Customs enough to leave me in peace .....for some odd reason they never take up my offer of chatting on my mobile phone to my UK News Editors when i pass them my phone
> 
> Mike


Clever rofl


----------

